# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  twarde podbrzusze?

## forzared

Witam,
od tygodnia, moze troszke dalej, zaobserwowalam u siebie twarde, nieco zaokraglone, podbrzusze. raczej malo mozliwe jest, by byla to ciaza z racji tego, ze mimo ze wspolzyje regularnie to biore tabletki anty, choc mam wrazenie ostatnio, ze nie dzialaja najlepiej? ostatnio pobolewaly mnie mocno piersi, byly duze i dosc wrazliwe na dotyk, teraz ten problem z podbrzuszem... czy mam sie obawiac o macice czy szukac problemu gdzies indziej? do ginekologa zadzwonie w poniedzialek i umowie sie najszybciej jak to bedzie mozliwe, ale zastanawiam sie czy wlasnie w tej sferze dopatrywac sie problemu? 
bylabym wdzieczna za odpowiedz, bo sama nie wiem co o tym myslec, a gdy wpisuje fraze 'twarde podbrzusze' w google to wyskakuja mi jedynie strony o ciazy i twardym podbrzuszu jako pierwszym objawie ciazy, ale wolalabym sie dowiedziec czy to moze byc zwiazane z czyms innym niz ciaza.
pozdrawiam,
Marta

----------


## Karaoke

Skąd możemy wiedzieć w oczach nie mamy rtg, zacznij właśnie od ginekologa.

----------


## forzared

uwierz mi, nie wymagam od nikogo posiadania rtg w oczach, ale wlasnie rady od czego najlepiej zaczac i co mozna podejrzewac przy twardym podbrzuszu i w/w objawach, bo gdzies na internecie rowniez preczytalam cos o jelitach i zastanawiam sie, z racji tego, ze biore tabletki anty i ciaza jest raczej malo prawdopdobna czy nie lepiej najpierw sprawdzic to. innymi slowy - prosze o opinie, jesli jest taka mozliwosc. niestety mieszkam w Szwecji, gdzie trzeba najlepiej samemu zgadnac co Ci jest i umowic sie na prywatna wizyte do specjalisty, bo jesli nie umierasz dostatecznie to do zwyklego lekarza nie ma mowy o przyjeciu (chociaz przyjecie to jeszcze ok, gorzej by zrobic tak by sie przejeli i zlecili cokolwiek). przy tutejszej sluzbie zdrowia na nasza przestalam narzekac  :Wink:

----------


## Karaoke

Odczuwasz może i inne dolegliwości natury gastrycznej ? Zadziwiłaś mnie  info o dostępności lekarskiej w Szwecji - czyli u nas nie jest tak do końca żle.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej wiesz juz moze co ci bylo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Twarde podbrzusze czasami swiadczy o zapaleniu otrzewnej itd trzeba isc do lekarza.

----------

